# Der Schlechteste Publisher 2019 - Xtreme-Umfrage Reloaded Vol.2



## GeForce-Lover (17. Dezember 2019)

_*Der Schlechteste Publisher 2019 - Xtreme-Umfrage Reloaded
*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​Dieses Jahr habe ich beschlossen, meine Umfrage aus den Jahren 2013 und 2014 neu aufzulegen

Nachdem ja immer nur die "Besten der Besten" gekürt werden, will ich wieder einmal den Spieß umdrehen und von der Community wissen, welcher Publisher euch in diesem Jahr am meisten enttäuscht, verärgert oder gar zum Boykott verleitet hat.

Die Abstimmungsmaßstäbe und -kriterien sind natürlich wie bisher frei, im folgenden aber mal einige Anregungen:

-generelle Qualität der Spiele
-Support
-Preisgestaltung
-Updates/Produktpflege
-Vertriebswege
-Einhaltung von Releaseterminen
...oder was auch immer euch noch einfällt und für euch dabei wichtig und relevant ist.

Gerne gesehen sind auch kurze Kommentare, was genau euch wo gestört hat und warum. Nach Beendigung der Umfrage würde ich die Ergebnisse dieses Mal gerne ein wenig aufbereiten, um ein kurzes Fazit zu ziehen und ein Stimmungsbild aus der Community zu erstellen: Was stört euch, wo seht ihr Potential zur Verbesserung, was würdet ihr euch in Zukunft von den Publishern wünschen?

An dieser Stelle dann noch eine kleine Bitte: Haltet euch an Diskussionskultur und Nettiquette, sinnfreies Bashing ist ausdrücklich nicht Ziel der Umfrage. Danke dafür. 

Die Umfrage läuft bis zum 31.12.2019, danach werden auch die Ergebnisse sichtbar sein.
Ich freue mich über rege Teilnahme und Diskussion


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß,
Euer GFL


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. Dezember 2019)

Tja dann fang ich mal an. 
Für mich der schlechteste Publisher ist, Trommelwirbel, Rock Star.

Der Grund, obwohl sie mit ihren Spielen Geld wie Heu verdienen, verzichten sie auf deutsche (und andere) Synchronisisationen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (18. Dezember 2019)

Da fehlen aber schon noch ein paar Publisher.

Paradox Interacitve zum Beispiel, jedes deren Publizierten Spiele der letzten Zeit ist vollgestopft mit DLC's.

Battletech, Cities in Motion, 
Cities: Skylines (26 DLC's, drei davon kostenlos, derzeitiger Gesamtpreis auf Steam: 184€ nur die DLC's), 
Surviving Mars (9 DLC's, einer davon kostenlos, Gesamtpreis: 96€) 
Europa Universalis (Teil 4 hat ganze 31 DLC's und nur drei davon sind kostenlos, Gesamtpreis 341€), 
Stellaris (15 DLC's, davon einer kostenlos, Gesamtpreis: 150€)


Und das sind nur ein paar wenige Beispiele und die DLC's fühlen sich auch häufig so an als wären sie einfach rausgeschnitten aus dem Grundspiel.


Edit: 
Und andere aus der Liste sind entweder unrelevant oder nichtmal Publisher im eigentlichen Sinne. Wargaming ist Entwickler, kein Publisher.
 Konami hat meines Wissens schon länger kein Spiel mehr Publiziert, das gleiche gilt für Sony Interactive Entertainment und warum nur Zynga als einziger Browser/Mobil Publisher dabei ist versteh ich auch nicht ganz.


----------



## Galford (18. Dezember 2019)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Und andere aus der Liste sind entweder unrelevant oder nichtmal Publisher im eigentlichen Sinne. Wargaming ist Entwickler, kein Publisher.



Auf der offiziellen Webseite von Wargaming steht: 


> _An award-winning online game developer and publisher._​


About | Wargaming

Aber du kennst dich da sicherlich besser aus, als Wargaming selbst.​


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Dezember 2019)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Wargaming ist Entwickler, kein Publisher.



Doch sie treten auch als Publisher für F2P & Onlinespiele auf (man muss sich ja ein Standbein schaffen wenns irgendwann in Zukunft mal nicht mehr mit WoT & WoWs läuft).

Aktuell natürlich vorrangig für ihre eigenen Titel, zum anderen aber haben sie auch für Sony & Creative Assembly Studios Total War: Arena gepublished.
Grundsätzlich aber könnten externe Entwickler ihre Spiele über Wargaming publishen lassen.

Nach deiner Logik dürften diverse Publisher heute nicht mehr in der Liste auftuachen, z.B. auch Behtesda da, wenn ich mich gerade nicht stark irre, alle Titel die sie "publishen" von ihren hauseigenen Studios stammen, gleiches inzwischen in weiten Teilen auch bei EA & Ubisoft.
Die Zeiten in denen Publisher hauptsächlich wirklich nur den Vertrieb von Spielen externer Entwickler übernommen haben sind schon seit vielen Jahren vorbei.

@Topic:
Für mich aktuell der schlechteste Publisher ist ganz klar Bethesda, was diese sich die letzten Jahre und 2019 so alles geleistet haben ist schon wirklich hart an der Schmerzgrenze gewesen (Creation Club, Fallout 76, Wolfenstein: Young Blood, Bethesda.net, absolut mangelhafter Umgang mit den Käufern, ect. ect.).


----------



## RyzA (18. Dezember 2019)

Wenn dann ist es für mich Valve.
Anstatt HL 3 rauszubringen bringen sie einen VR-Titel.
Das war für mich dieses Jahr die größte Enttäuschung.


----------

